# TSG31: Girls Like Music



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike, Dan, and Brian discuss Apple child labor, Google troubles in Europe, iTunes breaking records, and the more PCs than Olympic athletes._

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video <-- New!

Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *

Welcome to the thirty first episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*
Apple child slave labor
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...5091920704104154.html?mod=WSJ_latestheadlines

Google Buzz / privacy
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/02/12/google-buzz-privacy-flaws/?test=latestnews

Google in trouble in EU
http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/24/google-executives-found-guilty-of-violating-privacy-of-student-b/

http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Search-Eng...iew-Image-Retention-Cut-to-Six-Months-804697/

iTunes record
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/02/26/earlyshow/leisure/gamesgadgetsgizmos/main6246268.shtml

2010 Olympics powered by 6,200 PCs all running Windows XP
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/905836-2010-olympics-powered-6-200-a.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Woohoo! Video!

Video does not load in chrome browser, had to revert to IE8, eek.

What kind of hardware/Software do you use to record/edit the Video show?



.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Just checked and it looks like the video is still converting... says it has an hour to go. Guess I should have waited to post it.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Its playing fine in IE8

so far....
.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

The low quality version (used mostly for iPods) just finished converting and it plays in Chrome for me... I'll bet the high-res version (linked in post #1) will work tomorrow. 

In the mean time, here's the low-quality version! http://techsupportguysmall.blip.tv/


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

We only had one major issue while recording this episode -- Brian lost his connection for a few minutes, but I think the edit is pretty seamless... look around 3 minutes 20 seconds... Dan's guitar suddenly appears!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

TechGuy said:


> The low quality version (used mostly for iPods) just finished converting and it plays in Chrome for me... I'll bet the high-res version (linked in post #1) will work tomorrow.
> 
> In the mean time, here's the low-quality version! http://techsupportguysmall.blip.tv/


Strange Link #1 works in IE but not Chrome.

Low res works in Chrome.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I agree -- that's very strange. I guess IE8 uses the original video that I uploaded while Chrome uses the one that blip.tv converts? *shrugs* I just hope it works in the morning.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Properties from IE8

http//blip.tv/file/get/TechSupportGuy-TSG31GirlsLikeMusic943.m4v?referrer=blip.tv&source=1&use_direct=1&use_documents=1

1632.2 kbps

.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Mine works fine ,set it to start ''-incognito'' mode by default.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Looks like it's working now!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Yup, working in Chrome now.

.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello folks, mumbodog and techguy  . I meant to point out in here as i know you had alot of talk about the smartphone market that last week i purchased a Motorola Droid. I figure id state this as if you would like to possibly do a review of the Android smartphones id be happy to be the guinea pig with the review unit  .


----------

